# A long time ago.....



## Shinzu (Sep 27, 2006)

hello MT!!  it's been quite some time since i have been here.  some of you might remember me.  i was a member and administrator on MT about 2 years ago.  unfortunately i had to leave this group and my training due to personal reasons.

i am happy to say that i have started my training again, along with my son.  we are both really excited.

well it is good to be back. i am looking forward to meeting lots of great people and have many interesting conversations.

i tried my old login info but i guess it was wiped out after not being here for so long.  oh well...back to the 'ol white belt......eerrrrrrr.  LOL

have a good night!


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Carol (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back Shinzu!  How wonderful that you have been able to train with your son. :asian:  

Have you spoken to Bob to see if your old account can be restored?


----------



## still learning (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello, Welcome back enjoy the sites........Aloha


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 27, 2006)

thank you all!  i have not contacted bob, but i will do so.  that is a great idea!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome, Shinzu.  :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

Great to have you again. 
Sean


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back! 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Sep 27, 2006)

Moderator Note:

Thread moved to Meet & Greet.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back!  :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back and enjoy as you know there are some great folks here.
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome Back!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome back and Happy Posting!


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome back, shinzu!  I'm glad to hear that you're back to training.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 28, 2006)

Howdy and welcome back.

AoG


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 29, 2006)

thank you all for the warm welcomes.  i must say... i have missed it here and it is great to be back!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 29, 2006)

Shinzu said:


> thank you all for the warm welcomes. i must say... i have missed it here and it is great to be back!


 
Welcome back. It appears you left as I was coming...


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome Back Also!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 1, 2006)

thank you all.   i'll be seeing you in the threads!!!


----------



## pstarr (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome Back!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome back to MT!


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 3, 2006)

well i just finished my first class... nice workout.  it made me realize how out of shape i was..LOL.  i did learn a lot of new techniques that they implimented.  interesting.

my son started in the evening.  he loved it.  he cant wait to go back 

and so the journey continues.......


----------

